# Wago Enocean Seach_ID



## Vittel01 (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin zurzeit dabei mit einer WAGO 750-880 und der Enocean Klemme eine  Gebäudeautomation aufzubauen. Grundkentnisse in der SPS Technik sond ja  vorhanen nur ich tuhe mir irgend wie mit dem Enocean Schwer. 
Bei meinem ersten versuch bekomme ich die Funktion des Baustein Seach ID  nicht hin. benützet wird ein Taster von Peha PTM210 aber ich finde  meinen Fehler nicht, oder ich seh vorlauter lauter den Fehler nicht. bzw  ob man die brf_Type einfach soi eingeben kann ? 
Aber Bilder sagen mehr als worte: 




Dann vieleicht könnte mir ja jemand ein Projekt zuschicken um einfach  ein bsichen abzuschauen wie andere ihr Projektt gleidern / Gestalten
Ich Würde jetzt für jedes Gewerke/Funktion einen Neuen FB machen  Sprich Beleuchtung / Heizung / Beschattung / usw

Vileicht kann mir da ja jemand schnell weiterhelfen.

Grüße Vittel


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Vittel01,

welche Enocean Lib verwendest Du?
Ich verwende die Enocean_04.lib funktioniert wunderbar.

Wolfi-sps


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Wolfi,
Also ich habe beide aber das projekt wurde jetzt mit der Enocean_05.lib erstellt. Also ich hoffe mal das das nicht der fehler ist denn sonst wäre es ja irgend wie blöde.

Aber wenn du möchtest kannst du mir ja mal dein Projekt zukommen lassen, dann kann ich da mal ein bisschen vergleichen.

Grüße Vittel


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Vittel,

bei der 05 musst Du den genauen Typ von Deinem Schalter eingeben - ich verwende die 04.
Da habe ich den RF_TYPE_PTM bei enumRF_Type eingegeben .
Würde ich mal probieren.


Wolfi


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

also in der pdf der wago Lib ist es so beschrieben. 
bRF_TYPE
BYTE
Vorgabe des zu suchenden Sensortyps (ORG-Nummer oder RORG-Nummer)
Voreinstellung = 16#05
Auswahlmöglichkeit:
16#05 oder 16#F6 = RPS-Telegramm
16#06 oder 16#D5 = 1-Byte-Telegramm
16#07 oder 16#A5 = 4-Byte-Telegramm

Wenn ich dann Online gehe ist die wer vom Eingang  bRF_TYPE = 0 aber hier müsste doch dann  für ein 4 Fach Tast Sensor  das 4 Byte Telegramm stehen also 16#07 

oder bin ich jetzt ganz verkehrt ?


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

Probier mal mein PRG  mit der 04 Version.
Da solltest Du dann die ID vom Schalter sehen

Wolfi


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

Alles klar super das Funktioniert  
Das nn gibt es warscheinlich doch richtige unterschiede von Lib 04 auf 05
wenn ich dei zahel auf Hex umstelle habe ich dann auch die ID wo auf dem senor aufgedruckt ist.

jetz ist halt nur die Frage wo war denn mein Fehler ?


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht ist die ID vom sensor nicht in der 05 LIB dabei.
Aber wenn´s geht - was soll´s - hauptsache es funzt 

was machst Du mit Enocean nur Beleuchtung?

Wolfi


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

ja aber das muss doch trotzdem irgend wie Funktioniren,
Eigentlich wollte ich eine Einzelraumregelung aufbauen Heizung Rolläden und Fensterabfragen und Beleuchtugn.

Aber ich sehe gerade in der Lib 04 gibt es ja keine FB für stellantreibe.


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

die doku von der 05 lib hast du dir  mal durchgelesen. da sind stellantriebe drin.


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

ja in der 05 sind sie drinn aber wenn ich die zwei libs kombiniren will dann bringt er mir die fehlermeldungen das die Baustgeine Doppelt sind


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

schick mir mal das prg - schaue ich mir an


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich den Push Button ID benütze bekomme ich die ID Angezeigt 

Aber hier ist mal der PRG


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich den Push Button ID benütze bekomme ich die ID Angezeigt 

Aber hier ist mal der PRG
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen PLC_PRG_ENOCEAN_VITTEL.rar


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

kannst du einen export machen und zipen - bring es nicht auf


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

ja kann ich hier :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen PLC_PRG_ENOCEAN_VITTEL.zip


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 Dezember 2015)

das ist ja nur der input von den sensoren - in der lib sind die verschiedenen sensoren beschrieben - schau mal in den Bibilotheksverwalter -> Enocean_05.lib  rein da sind verschiedene sensoren din.


----------



## Vittel01 (4 Dezember 2015)

Also Das mit der Serch ID habe ich mitlerweile hinbekommen  Bei bRF_Type habe ich immer 16#07 eingegeben anstadt 16#05. Also das geht jetzt mal


----------

